# Scottish Herping



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I had an absolutely brilliant day yesterday. Found and photographed my very first Adder and Slow worm - not to mention Buzzards, Red Kites and Ospreys, another first for me. Unfortunately my camera simply wasn't up to the task of taking pictures of the birds or prey so you will have to be content with the reptiles.

Here are some pictures for you to enjoy:

Only 15 minutes drive from the centre of Stirling and you are into stunning countryside like this: 



Less than a few metres from the roadside and only seconds after leaving the car we found this little chap catching some sun:





This was my very first adder find - a VERY special moment and one I will never forget - this one was right on the verge: 



We also found a Slow worm just hanging out at the side of the road:



We were very careful with him and put him back exactly where we found him. 


The rest of my group continued on further up the road but I decided to hunker down in the hope of getting some nice shots of 'my' adder. My patience was rewarded, I hope you will agree, with some fantastic shots.









It was brilliant sunshine one minute and then sleet the next - typical Scottish Weather!! All of the above were found in under 2 hours of searching and along a 100 metre stretch of country roadside. 

A respectful distance was kept at all times and all images were taken with a telephoto lens. ***8203; >)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Great photos and I'm very jealous of where you live. We drive up there most years on our way to Ardnamurchan and you're right the scenery after Stirling is wonderful.

And by the way is that not a chapess? :lol2:


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

This was my very first wild adder. 

I am sure our guide confirmed this animal as being a male, I am happy to be corrected or maybe I was so excited that I didn't listen!! (more likely). 



feorag said:


> Great photos and I'm very jealous of where you live. We drive up there most years on our way to Ardnamurchan and you're right the scenery after Stirling is wonderful.
> 
> And by the way is that not a chapess? :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I'll bow to his superior knowledge if he's used to seeing adders in the wild, but it looks too brown to me to be a male??


----------



## Middleton Mouse (May 16, 2013)

Any chance you could share the site with us at all? We went to Flander's moss today hoping to see adders but either my spotting skills are guff or they were all hiding. :blush:


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I would rather not on a public forum but if you care to PM me I would be happy to help.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

its a male


----------



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats on seeing your first adder. And that slow worm looks a beauty.


----------

